# tilted toilet flange



## Guest (Dec 12, 2003)

I have a question. I am remodeling a bathroom and didn't realize until I put the subfloor back down that the toilet flange is slightly crooked - it tilts slightly to the right if you were at ground level and looking at it from the front. I was wondering if I need to remove the subfloor and cut the drain and put a new elbow and flange in or if it is acceptable to use the flange as it is. Also, I will be laying tile and was wondering if the flange needs to be flush with the tile floor or if it is acceptable to be slightly below. 

Help!


----------



## Tanias (Dec 7, 2003)

Unregistered said:


> I have a question. I am remodeling a bathroom and didn't realize until I put the subfloor back down that the toilet flange is slightly crooked - it tilts slightly to the right if you were at ground level and looking at it from the front. I was wondering if I need to remove the subfloor and cut the drain and put a new elbow and flange in or if it is acceptable to use the flange as it is. Also, I will be laying tile and was wondering if the flange needs to be flush with the tile floor or if it is acceptable to be slightly below.
> 
> Help!


 It is best to have flange level and mounted flush on top of finished floor for a good seal between flange and commode bowl. The flange should be anchored through screw holes in flange. A bad seal can leak and ruin floor. Tanias


----------

